# Too old for banding?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all!
We are looking to sell our two 6 month old Nigerian Dwarf boys Snickers, and Oreo. A buyer contacted me and said he wanted them as pets (which is fine with me, they are very sweet) but he wanted them whethered. Are they too old to be banded? I understand they could be whethered via a burdizzo, but I do not have one nor do I have any experience with the tool.
















Thanks in advance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can get a band on them it is possible that way. Make sure you get both testies in there and not his teats. 

A shot of banamine helps if given a 1/2 hour prior to procedure. 

If CD&T vaccine, plus booster has been already done, they will be OK. However if not, a tetanus antitoxin shot, will need to be given, if they haven't had the vaccine. 

I had a 4 month old boer, which was pretty big.
I had to slip one testie in the band at a time, working them both in. 
Make sure the bands are new and not too old. 

A vet can do it as well.
Would the buyer pay for that?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:up: we did 2 four month old nigies as well. It was tight but as mentioned above..slip one teste in at a time..pull them down together to make sure both are in well and close the band making sure no teats or hair are trapped in the band. Definitely give that bananine and tetanus antitoxin before hand. 
Also make sure the buyer pays for them as wethers before you band if it's their choice not yours.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! He never mentioned if he would band them beforehand, or if he wanted us to do it. We don’t have a vet nearby, but a very knowledgeable breeder who may be able to do it for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You are going to have to maneuver those boys into the band one at a time, but they can be done.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! Our buyer decided he didn’t want to band them, but castrate them via surgery instead. This was still super helpful for future reference. Thanks all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

